# Newbie from Toronto!



## jen_jen_ng

Hi everyone!

I'm Jennifer^^
I'm from Toronto.
I'm 21 studying Early Childhood Education (one more year to go!)
I am really new to fish keeping so please keep an eye on me~~ 

I have four guppies - absolutely adore them!  <3

I'm looking forward to learn a lot from you all and perhaps share some of my experiences and suggestions to others (eventually) as I learn

**Most importantly  , I also hope to make some friends that share this new interest of mine here since I don't have friends who have fish (...yet!!! muahaha). 

*Currently, embracing the newbie phase (why not?!  ). Everything is just so exciting!*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*UPDATES*
Here are pics of all four of my guppies ^^
Got them from a regular LFS but still think they are uniquely gorgeous <3

1) *Cystal*: She's crystal clear, very simple and pretty. I hope the male genes would dominant and many fry will have his traits

2) *Glow*: Can't think of a better name for him, any suggestion? He's really something. I love the pattern on his body and the fact that he is also transparent and you can see his spine

3) *Luminous*: Humble handsome fella. You won't see his beauty right away until he gives a little turn under the lights~ so be patient

4) *Speedy*: Very sharp and attractive guy. He likes to swim with the current and dives up and down very quickly










Primary Colours


----------



## trailblazer295

Welcome aboard

I feel like I've said this already lol


----------



## jen_jen_ng

trailblazer295 said:


> Welcome aboard
> 
> I feel like I've said this already lol


ahaha, you have and I absolutely welcome it! thanks for being the first to welcome me, Scott!!^^ great seeing you here =P


----------



## trailblazer295

lol good to see you here to, some good info on here and leads on local places


----------



## Darkside

Howdy! Post some pictures of your guppies!


----------



## jen_jen_ng

Darkside said:


> Howdy! Post some pictures of your guppies!


Here's one of them~ 

(I really have to figure out how to resize the filesize, its width and height  )


----------



## trailblazer295

I use photobucket myself, its free, no file size limit and easy to copy the img code onto forums for big high quality shots.


----------



## jen_jen_ng

Darkside said:


> Howdy! Post some pictures of your guppies!


Here's the other one~ 

I'll update you and everyone here on my other two guppies later, once I get a good shot of them. Taking pictures of fish is so hard! O.O lolz

~ Jennifer


----------



## trailblazer295

If you figure out the secret to making them stay still let me know. Always want to move exactly when I have them in focus at the right angle.


----------



## jen_jen_ng

trailblazer295 said:


> If you figure out the secret to making them stay still let me know. Always want to move exactly when I have them in focus at the right angle.


Ugh, it's the same for me. I dun think it's possible to get them stay still, lolz
What I do is hold my camera up, and shoot dozens of pictures 
 and then go through all of them and hope for one or two to turn out nice, hehe

The two pics attached above were my best ones but both of them turn out really bright >.<


----------



## trailblazer295

I think one of my ram's does it on purpose the first time I tried to take a picture the little bugger shifted an inch to the right just as I was ready perfectly in line behind my plant so I couldnt' see him at all. If I had enough drive I would just shoot video and take a freeze frame of the fish as it moved. lol I won't be out smarted......


----------



## jen_jen_ng

trailblazer295 said:


> I think one of my ram's does it on purpose the first time I tried to take a picture the little bugger shifted an inch to the right just as I was ready perfectly in line behind my plant so I couldnt' see him at all. If I had enough drive I would just shoot video and take a freeze frame of the fish as it moved. lol I won't be out smarted......


ahahaha, should I say... like owner like fish?  jkz
good luck with that!~

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## trailblazer295

I had a friend outsmarted by a hamster so I'm not doing to bad


----------



## brapbrapboom

Welcome!!! I like the way on how you named your guppies lol.


----------



## jen_jen_ng

brapbrapboom said:


> Welcome!!! I like the way on how you named your guppies lol.


lolz, thanks~  
I tried to be creative but.. it didn't go too well so I ended up by basing on their characteristics, hehe

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## brapbrapboom

Lol that's nice! At least yours has names


----------



## jen_jen_ng

trailblazer295 said:


> I had a friend outsmarted by a hamster so I'm not doing to bad


hahas
hamsters are sooooo cute! <3 <3 <3
I had one for five years but it passed away about two years ago. I was so sad. My families wouldn't let me get another one because they didn't want to go through that kind of heartache once every five years (yeah, we're quite emotional ppl, lol) and my mother doesn't like the smell =(
still.... I think I'll get one again later. I'll stick with guppies for now (although it doesn't gaurantee I won't feel the same way when they pass away... we'll see =S)


----------



## jen_jen_ng

brapbrapboom said:


> Lol that's nice! At least yours has names


lolz, well check back with me again in a couple of months after my female guppy have her first and second batch of fry >.< hahas

oh wells~
Frankly, I am absolutely enjoying this whole newbie fish keeping phase. everything is so exciting, lolz!


----------



## trailblazer295

jen_jen_ng said:


> hahas
> hamsters are sooooo cute! <3 <3 <3
> I had one for five years but it passed away about two years ago. I was so sad. My families wouldn't let me get another one because they didn't want to go through that kind of heartache once every five years (yeah, we're quite emotional ppl, lol) and my mother doesn't like the smell =(
> still.... I think I'll get one again later. I'll stick with guppies for now (although it doesn't gaurantee I won't feel the same way when they pass away... we'll see =S)


So when is a good time to tell you the guppy lifespan?


----------



## brapbrapboom

trailblazer295 said:


> So when is a good time to tell you the guppy lifespan?


this made me lol'ed so hard. but quite sad for Jennifer if she found out D:


----------



## jen_jen_ng

trailblazer295 said:


> So when is a good time to tell you the guppy lifespan?


I read it's 2 years? =S
argh! dun tell me. I'll just take it day by day
I had a conversation about my childhood years with pets a few days ago. I recall I had a goldfish in grade 5-ish and when it died, I remember I was really upset and cried and cried over it

but it's been 10 years since... i should be able to handle it okay... (right?)
hmm  ... maybe I should go edit and add to my profile that I'm quite a cry baby too... oy~

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Feel free to laugh, lolz =P 
I can be quite objective too (sometimes) and yeah... this Jen here is quite over the top

oh wells, I'm the type that would put them in a box and burry 'em, watcha goin' to do about it?! >=(


----------



## trailblazer295

Ummm help you dig?


----------



## aln

thos are some really nice guppies if i say so myself  welcome to the hobby! i hope you find all the help you need here 

-allan


----------



## jen_jen_ng

trailblazer295 said:


> Ummm help you dig?


ahahaha! 
sure, why not!  
expect to hear from me~
be sure to get a shovel and a box of tissue ready because you'll need it. jkz

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## jen_jen_ng

aln said:


> thos are some really nice guppies if i say so myself  welcome to the hobby! i hope you find all the help you need here
> 
> -allan


Awws, thanks Allan! I have a good feeling I will


----------



## trailblazer295

jen_jen_ng said:


> ahahaha!
> sure, why not!
> expect to hear from me~
> be sure to get a shovel and a box of tissue ready because you'll need it. jkz
> 
> ~ Jennifer ~


You won't be in a condition to dig. I'll suck it up for the good of speedy or luminous. lol


----------



## jen_jen_ng

trailblazer295 said:


> You won't be in a condition to dig. I'll suck it up for the good of speedy or luminous. lol


loooool, ahaha
well, on their behalf, thank you~
*sniff* *sniff*


----------



## trailblazer295

jen_jen_ng said:


> loooool, ahaha
> well, on their behalf, thank you~
> *sniff* *sniff*


You can't cry yet they are still alive.


----------



## jen_jen_ng

trailblazer295 said:


> You can't cry yet they are still alive.


lolz, right~!

I can't wait to show off my other 2 guppies (I used up all my creativity on my recent essays, so I'm calling them Crystal and Glow for now, so make sure you add them to your list for future digging =P)

Do you have pictures of your pet fish? or on the other account?


----------



## ameekplec.

Welcome to GTAA!

To post pics, get the image URL and use the following code:


Code:


[img]<insert image URL here>[/img]


----------



## Riceburner

Welcome.

No that hard to catch em.... 









...sry, couldn't resist.


----------



## jen_jen_ng

Riceburner said:


> Welcome.
> 
> No that hard to catch em....
> 
> ...sry, couldn't resist.


hahahas (that's fine, i'd be tempted if i could take those pics like you)
very very niceeeee~ O.O

- Jennifer


----------



## Fish_Man

Allo and welcome


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Nice guppies, Jennifer!


----------



## WiyRay

holy crowbars batman... this has got to be the longest welcome thread here... and here i am contributing to it... welcome


----------



## jen_jen_ng

WiyRay said:


> holy crowbars batman... this has got to be the longest welcome thread here... and here i am contributing to it... welcome


ahahas, 
as you may have already noticed, i tend to reply to a lot of posts >.< can't help it

and.. thanks for the welcome and your contribution


----------



## jen_jen_ng

igor.kanshyn said:


> Nice guppies, Jennifer!


thank you~ <3


----------



## trailblazer295

WiyRay said:


> holy crowbars batman... this has got to be the longest welcome thread here... and here i am contributing to it... welcome


I recruited her from another fish forum.


----------



## jen_jen_ng

trailblazer295 said:


> I recruited her from another fish forum.


I have to hand it to you. GTAA is one awesome fish forum! lovin' it  
Thanksssss <3

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## jen_jen_ng

*Guppy Pictures Update*

Yay!~ I finally have time to take pictures of my guppies and figured out how to post it. So here it is~ it's on the first post underneath my profile. You'll also find a short profile about my guppies, LOLz 

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## WiyRay

I'd like to see you try to name them all when the babies start shooting out...


----------



## jen_jen_ng

WiyRay said:


> I'd like to see you try to name them all when the babies start shooting out...


ahahaha, I like to see that too!
but perhaps by then the newbie phase is over and i'll be: meh, whatever
but then you'll never know  
check back it about 2 months to find out, hehehe 

After all, I wanted to be an early childhood educator, 100++ kids shouldn't be a problem.... (ya right~) lol

~ Jennifer ~


----------

